# Need help for a new helmet



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Smith Holt Audio.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

RED Hi Fi. Lightest snowsport helmet available. Also has audio options from skull candy and audex along with a glove friendly custom fit fastener.


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

Ya the red hi fi is a good one


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

R.E.D. Trace Snowboard Helmet

Giro Encore 2 Snowboard Helmet Bleiler Signature Series - Women's

Bern Macon Audio Snowboard Helmet


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

A Bern for sure. I like the Brentwood. Then find an old 70's track bike, fix it, then ride it with your Bern, cause you can, they are dual season. Actual dual season, not like other companies that say their helmets are. Like the Red Trace.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Without a doubt, R.E.D Trace.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

Garbear1 said:


> What helmet would you suggest for under $100? THanks


i went out and got a sweet capix helmet for 20$, i got i on sale, and its a skateboarding helmet, but i'v used it every time i'v gone out this year and not once have i goptten cold


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Nivek said:


> A Bern for sure. I like the Brentwood. Then find an old 70's track bike, fix it, then ride it with your Bern, cause you can, they are dual season. Actual dual season, not like other companies that say their helmets are. Like the Red Trace.


i could very easily use my red trace in the summer no problems, i dont even get how you would say that? unless you are basing that off maybe an older model or something, but the 2009 trace could very easily be used as a great summer bucket..i love my trace, im tryin to find some audio for it though..

i find that helmets are something you must try on before you buy. the gyro BL didnt fit me right at all for example, the danny kass fit great as well as the trace. i really wanted the bern baker but it didnt fit right, and i ended up with the trace which i love..

and, the above helmet must be a joke?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> and, the above helmet must be a joke?



aha no joke, i actualy use it almost every day... like you said you gotta try on a helmet befor you buy it, and this one seemed to be the only one that fit comfertably... i liek a looser helmet that, and i dont get cold wearing it (but that could just be me.. i dont get cold easy)


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

DwayneLogan said:


> i went out and got a sweet capix helmet for 20$, i got i on sale, and its a skateboarding helmet, but i'v used it every time i'v gone out this year and not once have i goptten cold


ahhaha holy shit this is by far the best post ever damn it was an alright burn but the pic could have been better googled should have used this one


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

I got a Scott helmet with audio in the off season for well under $100. My only recomendation is an audio helmet and there's plenty to be found for less than a Benjamin.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> ahhaha holy shit this is by far the best post ever damn it was an alright burn but the pic could have been better googled should have used this one


I think he was serious. Capix makes helmets for skate/wake/snow etc. that look like batting helmets


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)




----------

